# Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Iron Fist and Luke Cage Netflix Series



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From ICV2:

"_Marvel TV will create four 13-episode series, featuring Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Iron Fist, and Luke Cage, followed by a 4-episode Defenders miniseries, for Netflix._"

Full article *here*.


----------

